# Convinced on the "Gator Blade issue"



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have cut the grass now three times with the Gator Blades. I have cut with the mulch plug in place and with it out. Contrary to what I have read a couple times, the deck seems to cut better with the plug in place. 

The first time I mowed was the only time I let the clippings fly. I have since removed the grass chute, leaving the mulch plug in place as I have too many obstacles in my yard. I also understand that if I have to cut the grass while it is wet (sure to happen in my yard), I will have to re-install the chute...wet grass and mulching does not mix.

Upon taking the grass chute off, I seen where the grass had stuck to the underside of the chute. I peeled off a section about the 2" x 4", and about the thickness of wax paper. There is not a piece of grass longer than 1/8". 

Again, the grass was not extremely high the first time I mowed it, but was definately high enough to where I would have seen some clipping on the grass with my old tractor. 

Although I havent crawled around on the ground looking for grass clippings, I have seen none from where I am sitting. I also ran over what looked to be a candy bar wrapper just to see what it would do. The pieces had to be somewhere, but all I could see after running over it was a piece about 25% of the size. 

Last time I mowed, the yard was somewhat wet, and I avoided a spot about 20' x 50' that was too wet. The yard was wet enough that the tires have dried mud on them, and the underside of the deck is still clean. 

I have my "barely used" factory blades hangin' on the wall, and they will probably be there for a long time. 

Just thought I would add my .02, now that I have tried them in a few different conditions.

Greg


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

Greg, I have similar results. I've had about six cuts now. The first of the season the grass was very long and it did a wonderful job. Oddly enough, as you stated, it worked better with the plug in. I'm happy about that from a safety stand point and avoiding obstacles.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ive got to move..

Its gonna be at least a week or two before i get to cut...


put gators on this winter.. curious to see how they do..


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Did you guys get them on line or at a local store? I am thinking about them for my L-130, my JD mulchers are dinged and need sharpened. I might just buy the gators instead. How much did they cost as well since I am aasking all these questions?????


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have my Gator blades on order from Ricky at the Deere dealer. He can get any Gator Blade size you need and their prices are the best I have seen. Give Ricky a call if you need a set. They also sell parts and supplies for other machines besides Deere's. I asked Ricky to give the Tractor Forum members a discount so tell Ricky that you are a Tractor Forum member and I sent you. 1-800-726-7172


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

agri supply had the best price for mine.. they have a web site that you can not order from but a toll free # 


http://www.agri-supply.com/


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

I got my gators from Jacks Small Engine Supply on line for $40 which included shipping for 3 blades. I have yet to put them on my deck since I still have the Power Flow Bagger unit on with the lip kit. I was going to wait until I get the the new 3-Bag hopper to replace my defective 2-bag one to test it. When I do that, I 'll change over to the mulch plug and replace the regular blades with the gators. In the literature that came with the blades, it said that gators provide high lift so are excellent for use with collection systems like my Power Flow unit. Has anybody tested this out with their collection systems?? O hell, why don't I just get my lazy ass out there and change the blades on my deck to see for myself!!!:duh:


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

I got my gators from Jacks Small Engine Supply on line for $40 which included shipping for 3 blades. I have yet to put them on my deck since I still have the Power Flow Bagger unit on with the lip kit. I was going to wait until I get the the new 3-Bag hopper to replace my defective 2-bag one to test it. When I do that, I 'll change over to the mulch plug and replace the regular blades with the gators. In the literature that came with the blades, it said that gators provide high lift so are excellent for use with collection systems like my Power Flow unit. Has anybody tested this out with their collection systems?? O hell, why don't I just get my lazy ass out there and change the blades on my deck to see for myself!!!:duh:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think you may be right on the price SJ. Good call! I forgot about these guys. Agri-Supply wanted a littel over $16 shipping and Ricky covered the shipping for me since I bought a bunch of other parts so I went with him.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I got the one for my Snapper at Jacks Small Engine a couple of years ago. But i got the two blades for my Cub from amicks he was great to deal with.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i checked agri and jacks, agri was cheaper by 3-4$ per blade when i got them last year..


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I should have known Chief would say Ricky! Sounds like a good place, Ricky should join the Tractor Forum and add his insite as well!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep, good idea Stewart. Hey does anyone have the model/part number for the gators for my GT5000 again?

Thanks.
Andy


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I answered my own question. Put the new gators on the 48C deck, attached the Power Flow Bagger and conducted a test. The gator blades do indeed improve the suction on the deck. I was able to pick up grass clippings off my asphalt driveway with the mower height set at 3". With the regular JD blades it would just disperse the grass. I was also able to pick up small pine bows that my wife deposited on the grass after one of her pruning outings. With the old blades the bows stayed in the grass. Until I take the lip kit off and replace it with the mulch plug, I can't say for sure about the mulching superiority but others have provided that data point. But now, at least I do not have to change blades between mulching and leaf pick so that is a big plus.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, agri-supply is on heavy backorder on these blades, so I guess I will try the other outlets. Arrgh!  

Thanks
Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I am a major advocate for gators. Best blades on the market in my opinion. I run them on both of my mowers and both deliver great results. If you bag, the suction is incredible, If you mulch, your lawn looks great, If you side discharge, it looks great. Either way you choose, you get awesome results. 

I prefer to mulch as I have alot of lawn to cut and tons of obstacles to mow around. It is much easier with the mulch plug than the discharge chute or the bagger.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I got mine from Jacks Small Engines too. I didn't bother to check the prices, though. I thought the shipping was kinda steep at first, but I ordered them on a Monday, and they were at my door on Wednesday.

Spike and Leolav brings up a good point. Especially with the chute off and plug in, I can trim around obstacles on the left and right side, and don't have to worry about blowing grass into the flower beds, onto the driveway, etc. Except for the extreme backyard, my yard is a major obstacle course. 

Greg


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ what are the blade numbers from ASC that you orderd for your deck? I also have a 50 inch deck on my Prestige and would like to get gator blades. Also, did you go to your dealer for the mulch plug or did you get it someplace else? I have about two weeks before I need to mow the grass and would like to get the new blades on before I put the deck on. Thanx


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

cousy51: 
i can not find the # on the asc web site.. they are 18 1/8 blades. try calling simple part # is 1708229 they should be able to cross reference them..


I did not get the mulch plugs.. most have said they use them in place of their regular blades with no mulch plugs or kits...


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

I got my gator blades last june after not getting results worth a darn from 2 sets of expensive as hell Jd blades-- -- i got my gators for my JDL120 with 48c deck from specialty small engines in champaign Ill. -- called them and I had them in 18 hours-- cost about 50$ -- they work great-- are quieter , fine clippings, no clumping -- no clogging and they refuse to dull up badly or dent up-- a few licks with a hand file this year and they are good to go again-- I won't buy anything else in the future if I can help it -- but these seem to last a long-- even the upwards pointings fingers on the blades are still sharp enough to cut my hand--


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With respect to cost; unless you can get your local parts or mower dealer to carry Gator blades, I think you will find that they are either about the same cost or even move expensive than OEM blades once you figure in shipping.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigl22 _
> * a few licks with a hand file this year and they are good to go again-- I won't buy anything else in the future if I can help it -- but these seem to last a long-- even the upwards pointings fingers on the blades are still sharp enough to cut my hand-- *



For some reason.. i had thought that there was no need to sharpen the gator blades...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *For some reason.. i had thought that there was no need to sharpen the gator blades... *


You still have to sharpen your blades but not as often. They hold there edge alot longer.
Jody


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I don’t know maybe it me but I think the mulching blades that
come with the mulching kit for the Sears 48” deck work better 
than the Gator blades. I used the stock mulching blades all last
year and this year I’ve used the Gators with the mulching kit for
my 48” deck. So after cutting my brothers lawn this morning
with the Gators, I switched back to the stock blades and cut my
lawn using the blades that came with the mulching kit. I have to
say I think the stock mulching blades work better. Far less clumps
left behind. So after 2 weeks with the Gators, I’m back to the stock
blades and I’ll stay with them for the cutting season. I’ll put the
Gators back on in the fall and see how they compare when the leaves
start falling.


----------

